# freebsd-update and custom kernel



## TheDreamer (Nov 30, 2012)

So, I ended up making custom kernels on most of my FreeBSD systems -- for different reasons.

But, now when freebsd-update runs, it tells me:


```
The following files will be updated as part of updating to 9.0-RELEASE-p5:
/boot/kernel/kernel
/boot/kernel/kernel.symbols
/boot/kernel/linux.ko
/boot/kernel/linux.ko.symbols
```

But, I don't want it replacing the files for my custom kernel.  I have a /boot/GENERIC and /boot/SMP, but it doesn't seem to care about these.  Also the time stamp for /boot/kernel/linker.hints is changed.

If I do the *freebsd-update install*, it replaces the files that it says it would.  It doesn't alter any of the /boot/GENERIC/kernel* or /boot/GENERIC/linux* files, though I see a newer timestamp for /boot/GENERIC/linker.hints.

rebuilding and reinstalling my custom kernel afterwards gets the new release string, but freebsd-update continues to tell me that it will update those files for updating.

How do you get freebsd-update and custom kernels get along?

The Dreamer.


----------

